# Cooler for overclocking AMD 955BE



## monkey (Jun 30, 2014)

I have AMD 955BE proc running at stock. I am planning to overclock it to around 3.8 - 4 GHz range for which I am looking for a good CPU cooler.

I had shortlisted CM Hyper 212 Evo but it is not available anywhere. I also liked Noctua NH-U12P SE2 but found that it is now discontinued.

Which cooler should I opt for? My budget is around 3k but can increase it to 4.5k if the cooler is worth it.

My complete system config. is in my signature.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 30, 2014)

Get this one - Cooler Master Hyper 212X Cooler - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com

you will able to reach 3.8-4.0ghz easily with this cooler


----------



## monkey (Jul 2, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Get this one - Cooler Master Hyper 212X Cooler - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com
> 
> you will able to reach 3.8-4.0ghz easily with this cooler



Thanx for the suggestion. Will definitely give it a try....

BTW what temp should be considered safe for my proccy?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 2, 2014)

monkey said:


> Thanx for the suggestion. Will definitely give it a try....
> 
> BTW what temp should be considered safe for my proccy?



Temp should not exceed 65c at full load


----------



## Jripper (Jul 3, 2014)

monkey said:


> I have AMD 955BE proc running at stock. I am planning to overclock it to around 3.8 - 4 GHz range for which I am looking for a good CPU cooler.
> 
> I had shortlisted CM Hyper 212 Evo but it is not available anywhere. I also liked Noctua NH-U12P SE2 but found that it is now discontinued.
> 
> ....




Hyper 212x is awesome. It keeps my FX 8320 under 50 degrees. But I would not recommend it for AMD boards if you are running a good GPU which releases hot air upwards inside the cabinet.

The hyper 212x is only meant to be installed vertically in am3+ boards. You will have a problem that way when gaming. Your prime 95 stress test temperatures will be super low. But your gaming temperatures will be insane.The cooler will pull up all the hot air from the gpu while gaming and your cpu will overheat. Mine reached 70.
With some difficulty, you can install it in a horizontal position,which is what I did. And now everything is cool and fine.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 3, 2014)

Also apart from overclocking just the core, do overclock the NB clock as well to at least 2600 MHz. If you are lucky, you will get to 2800 MHz. 2800 MHz should be stable at around 1.275 V if you have got a C3 rev chip.  

That way, you can minimize the bottleneck Phenom IIs have due to the old DDR2 optimized IMC.


----------



## monkey (Jul 3, 2014)

Jripper said:


> Hyper 212x is awesome. It keeps my FX 8320 under 50 degrees. But I would not recommend it for AMD boards if you are running a good GPU which releases hot air upwards inside the cabinet.
> 
> The hyper 212x is only meant to be installed vertically in am3+ boards. You will have a problem that way when gaming. Your prime 95 stress test temperatures will be super low. But your gaming temperatures will be insane.The cooler will pull up all the hot air from the gpu while gaming and your cpu will overheat. Mine reached 70.
> With some difficulty, you can install it in a horizontal position,which is what I did. And now everything is cool and fine.



Vertical installation is a bit of worry. I am surprised none of the installation/review videos I saw on web point out this problem, if it is at all.

Will the bracket used for securing the heatsink align itself properly if I try installing the heatsink in horizontal position?



itsakjt said:


> Also apart from overclocking just the core, do overclock the NB clock as well to at least 2600 MHz. If you are lucky, you will get to 2800 MHz. 2800 MHz should be stable at around 1.275 V if you have got a C3 rev chip.
> 
> That way, you can minimize the bottleneck Phenom IIs have due to the old DDR2 optimized IMC.



Thanx for the info. Will try it.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 3, 2014)

Well I currently have it in a vertical position. And temps are super awesome. Yes it took a bit of effort. But if you have a long screwdriver,then there won't be too much trouble in installing it. And no there aren't any alignment problems. I'm surprised coolermaster hasn't looked into this issue yet considering how good a cooler the hyper 212x is. :\


And yes it is a problem. Think about it. Non reference gpu's usually exhaust hot air inside the case. Then where does it go if there is a large intake fan right on top of it? CPU stress test results will be normal. But gaming temps will be high. That is what was happening with me. But now after vertically installing it, everything is fine. I have even OC'd the 8320 to 4ghz and temps are still below 45.


----------



## monkey (Jul 4, 2014)

Jripper said:


> Well I currently have it in a vertical position. And temps are super awesome. Yes it took a bit of effort. But if you have a long screwdriver,then there won't be too much trouble in installing it. And no there aren't any alignment problems. I'm surprised coolermaster hasn't looked into this issue yet considering how good a cooler the hyper 212x is. :\
> 
> 
> And yes it is a problem. Think about it. Non reference gpu's usually exhaust hot air inside the case. Then where does it go if there is a large intake fan right on top of it? CPU stress test results will be normal. But gaming temps will be high. That is what was happening with me. But now after vertically installing it, everything is fine. I have even OC'd the 8320 to 4ghz and temps are still below 45.



I think there is some confusion...when you are saying "Vertical Position" do you mean Heatsink's fan in bottom-top configuration or front-back?


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 5, 2014)

I am using a Cooler Master Seidon 120V for my Phenom II X4 980 BE and overclocked it to 4.1 GHz along with NB at 2800 MHz, 1.175V LLC on 24/7 stable at 1.4625V LLC on. It is an average overclocker. 4.2 GHz requires 1.55V LLC on. 
But I get great performance. Provided you have a good chip and preferably, a C3 revision, you can get your chip stable at around the same settings. 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5153/14387131668_c695e2428c_o.png


----------



## Jripper (Jul 5, 2014)

monkey said:


> I think there is some confusion...when you are saying "Vertical Position" do you mean Heatsink's fan in bottom-top configuration or front-back?



I am talking about front to back(my current setup). But it is meant to be in a bottom to top setup in amd boards.

This is what my cooler arrangement is like(the picture is not my pc):-
*i59.tinypic.com/2ug2tfq.jpg

^ It is not meant to be installed this way in amd boards,but it is possible with some effort as I said previously.


----------

